# 15 Bean Cajun Burgers w/ Roasted Garlic Aioli



## TheMusicalFruit (Jul 16, 2009)

Thought you all might enjoy my latest bean creation...





15 Bean Cajun Burgers w/ Roasted Garlic Aioli

Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 16, 2009)

TheMusicalFruit said:


> Thought you all might enjoy my latest bean creation...
> 
> 
> 15 Bean Cajun Burgers w/ Roasted Garlic Aioli
> ...




Can I skip all that work, and just eat your "burger" now 

Looks tasty.

Bob


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha! Unfortunately, I guess what "they" say is true... all good things take time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Vermin8 (Aug 13, 2009)

Now this has me thinking...you could do this with other beans and other flavoring...
Kidney beans or great northern beans or navy beans?  Would they suffice?
Other flavorings?  DH and I were at our favorite bar for 25 cent wing night so of course that gave me ideas...
Old Bay (how much seasoning is there in the Cajun flavor packet)?
Ginger teriyaki?  That would be liquid rather than dry - how long would I marinate?


----------

